# Motorbike Gloves - Good Quality Alpine Stars



## seemore (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi, 
I have some new (as new) Leather GP Pro Gloves...They were bought new and never used as the sizing is a bit large for me. Black/White leather alpine stars. They cost over $250 new, and offer real protection on the roads. I'd be happy with $140 or make an offer.
Still have protective case and the gloves still smell new. 
Can post Australia wide COD or other arrangement (located Lismore Northern NSW)


----------

